# My Wine Cooler



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is my wine cooler that I converted into a coolidor:

-Danby 45 bottle wine cooler
-Cigar Oasis XL Plus
-2 lbs. of Heartfelt Beads



























































































At night time...




























So...what do you think?


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice brother!! Someone likes the CAO line huh?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work! I'm using a Vino28 and love it! Are the shelves easily removed if and when you need to put boxes in there?


----------



## coach33 (Dec 6, 2008)

Makes me want to buy a wine cooler and convert it. Is it hard to convert?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I love the look at it. Looks similar to the 1200 -1500 count electronic humidor that someone else got.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Loving those CAO eh! :!: Sweet
Anywho thats a nice looking unit. Are you thinking of getting some drawers made? just wondering. My Edgestar is sitting in a box at the top of the stairs. I have to wait for xmas. My wife won't even let me check it out. lol

Those LED lights are badarse!!!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Bro that thing looks [email protected]$$!!! Looks like I have a long way to go, but I have a feeling it will be fun getting there.

JH


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

MIght be a dumb question...but what is that white thing on the bottom shelf?

Thanks
JH


----------



## saskd (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't no why I keep looking at these threads, they just make me want to spend more money. Love the unit and the stash.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice job looks great, is it thermal or compressor? What are the two numbers on the display? and is it for two zones? I ask because I have a two zone Danby compressor cooler that I need to convert to combat the Fl heat and am curious about the set up
TIA


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

You did a good job! how many can you at once? Looks like its well stocked.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I love CAO's very much...

The shelves can be easily removed to put any more boxes in...

the "white thing" at the bottom of the shelf is a box of CAO Vision Prana's. It is the humidor that the cigars come in (I guess its a humidor inside of a humidor)...

It is a compressor and the two numbers are what it is set at and what it is actually. It is a one zone wine cooler. I unplugged it and plugged it back in so it reset to 50 something. I usually have it around 64-65...

I can hold about 400 cigars at once if I really wanted to...

I will not be investing in getting some trays since the wine cooler will be returned and I will be getting the 'MATADOR I' custom built by WAXING MOON !!! I can't wait to post pictures !!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## Lazzzzze (Dec 30, 2010)

Too cool for school. Nice set up


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Its threads like this that make me want to convert my broken wine fridge to a humidor.... Nice one!!


----------



## Cohiban (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice. Looks like the Oasis is working out. maybe I should get myself one.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool. The blue lights just adds a little something.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Cohiban said:


> Nice. Looks like the Oasis is working out. maybe I should get myself one.


The Cigar Oasis works perfectly...I've used them in wine coolers, humidors, and coolers.


----------



## Tlox (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks awesome! Kick the wine to the curb


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice  Really like the blue LED's!


----------

